# Problèmes de synchronisation MobileMe



## vatsyayana (25 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai acheté mon premier Mac en janvier (iMac 24") et je viens juste de m'acheter un MacBook parce que j'avais besoin d'une version portable de mon iMac (oui l'iMac 24" est difficilement transportable dans le jardin), mon PC portable ne convenait plus car trop différent de mon Mac. Je voulais deux "jumeaux" mais un fixe et un portable et que chaque modification que je fasse sur l'un se répercute automatiquement sur l'autre. Je me suis donc inscrite aujourd'hui pour 60 jours d'essai à MobileMe. Je commence à tâtons et c'est encore très flou pour moi...

Pour ce qui est des fichiers et documents de l'iDisk et des galeries, j'approfondirai plus tard, pour l'instant j'essaye d'aller jusqu'au bout de la synchronisation de Mail, iCal, Contacts et Favoris pour commencer. J'ai retrouvé comme par enchantement mes RDV et tâches de iCal, mes Contacts et Signets de Safari de mon iMac dans mon MacBook et rien que ça, je trouve déjà ça formidable. 
Par contre, il n'est pas possible de synchroniser mes Marques-Pages de Firefox de la même façon ? (j'utilise plus Firefox que Safari)
Ensuite, je rencontre un problème avec Mail, les 3000 messages se sont bien transférés sur le MacBook mais pas mes BAL et règles. En effet, je ne surveille qu'une boîte mail dans Mail mais c'est ma boîte pro donc tous les messages se répartissent dans des BAL par fournisseurs, mon banquier, mon comptable, etc... suivant des règles que j'ai créé et là les messages sont tous réunis dans Mail de mon MacBook, ça n'a créé aucune BAL (j'avais pourtant coché la synchro des règles, etc...). Et depuis, le comble c'est que MobileMe veut me supprimer mes 25 BAL sur mon iMac ! Evidemment, j'annule mais il me le repropose tous les 1/4 d'heure ! Alors pourquoi ça ne marche que dans un sens alors que le reste a bien fusionné (j'ai bien choisi fusionné à chaque fois que ça m'a été demandé) ?
Et au passage tant que j'y suis, est-ce qu'il est possible d'enregistrer une adresse Hotmail dans Mail ? J'ai essayé plusieurs fois mais je n'ai jamais réussi, pourtant ça m'arrangerait bien de pouvoir consulter toutes mes adresses mail dans un seul et même logiciel...

Voilà donc sur quoi je coince pour le moment, je coincerai très probablement sur d'autres choses d'ici peu mais je vous en ferai part le moment venu 

Il faut avouer que l'on trouve pour le moment très peu de tutoriaux en français sur MobileMe qui vient de sortir alors j'ai du mal à comprendre le principe mais ça viendra... Enfin j'espère !

Merci à tous pour votre aide et à bientôt !
Vatsyayana


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2008)

Réinitialise les règles de synchro de mobile pour tes règles et BAL.

Pref système>MobileMe>Synchronisation>Avancé

Tu sélections ton ordi>Réinitialiser les données de synchro

Tu sélectionnes Règles, signatures, etc. puis le sens de synchro (du mac vers le nuage)


----------



## vatsyayana (26 Juillet 2008)

Merci à toi, je viens de faire ce que tu me dis...

déjà, je n'ai plus la demande de suppression des mes BAL sur mon iMac... OUF !
ensuite, en allumant le MacBook, il m'a été demandé immédiatement si je souhaitais fusionner les règles et BAL, j'ai choisi -je ne sais plus le terme- de ne pas fusionner mais de copier de MobileMe sur le MacBook. La synchro s'est faite mais toujours pas de BAL...

Je constate une chose, la synchro parle de BAL intéligentes... moi j'ai créé des BAL simples, peut-être n'est-elle pas apte à les synchroniser dans ce cas ? Dois-je tenter de transformer mes BAL en BAL intelligentes ? (sachant que je n'ai pas encore bien saisi l'utilité des BAL intéligentes)

Merci d'avance


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2008)

Ils synchronisent que les bal "online"

Crée les sur l'interce en ligne de MobileMe. C'est le moyen le plus simple.


----------



## vatsyayana (26 Juillet 2008)

Heuuu ouais, alors autre problème :rateau:
Sur mon espace sur me.com, je n'ai que la nouvelle boîte mail @me.com qui ne contient que le message de Bienvenue, je n'ai rien d'autre, aucun des messages de ma boîte mail principale ni la moindre trace de la boîte mail d'ailleurs, pourtant ces messages sont bien arrivés sur mon 2ème Mac... Mystère...:mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2008)

ao moment de ta connection rajoute @mac.com à ton identifiant pour voir.


----------



## vatsyayana (26 Juillet 2008)

Ca ne change rien, j'arrive à me connecter et je n'ai toujours pas ma boîte mail principale...


----------



## r e m y (26 Juillet 2008)

Puisqu'on est dans le pb de synchro.... personellement je n'arrive pas à synchroniser "par les airs..." mon iPOD Touch avec mon Mac.

Si je fais une modif sur un calendrier iCAL sur mon Mac. Ensuite je vais dans les pref système pour synchroniser avec .Mac (je force la synchro qui est paramétrée toutes les heures, pour être sûr que les modifs sont bien envoyée sur .Mac). Je vais sur le Web et je retrouve bien la modif sur mon calendrier iCAL en ligne

Par contre, la modif n'arrive jamais sur l'iPOD Touch

POurtant dans les réglage de l'iPOD, nouvelles données est bien réglé sur PUSH, dans Avancé c'est bien mon compte dotMac qui est sélectionné....


[Edité] Oups, je crois que j'ai trouvé...dans le réglages Mail, contacts, calendrier sur l'iPOD, je n'avais d'activé que la synchro Courrier


----------



## r e m y (26 Juillet 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Puisqu'on est dans le pb de synchro.... personellement je n'arrive pas à synchroniser "par les airs..." mon iPOD Touch avec mon Mac....
> 
> [Edité] Oups, je crois que j'ai trouvé...dans le réglages Mail, contacts, calendrier sur l'iPOD, je n'avais d'activé que la synchro Courrier



Bon ben après essai, je reviens à la synchro classique par cable usb via iTunes.

En effet, la synchro "par les airs" en mode push, ne permet aps de choisir les calendriers à synchroniser, pas plus que les groupes dans Contacts/Carnet d'adresse.

TOUT est synchronisé... or il y a des calendriers dont je n'ai aucune utilité sur mon iPOD!

Par iTunes je sélectionne précisément ce que je veux synchroniser.

(bon par contre, que ce soit par une méthode ou l'autre, impossible d'affecter les BONNES couleurs aux calendriers synchronisés, ou de rechanger manuellement les couleurs affectées... il va falloir attendre une mise à jour je suppose)


----------



## jbvdhove (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis jamais parvenu à régler le push calendar et contacts sur mon ipod touch.

Entre mon mac et mobileme ça marche, mais pas entre mobileme et mon itouch.

Dans les préférences, je n'ai jamais eu cet écran :
http://images.apple.com/mobileme/setup/iphone/images/iphone20080711.jpg

que je suis pourtant sensé obtenir si je suis les instructions sur 
http://www.apple.com/mobileme/setup/iphone/mac.html

Une idée, quelqu'un aurait eu la même chose ? 

Merci pour votre aide !

JB


----------

